# Windows Vista continously popping up 'Windows explorer has stopped working..' ...



## lalalakid (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey guys,

I've recently encountered a problem which i've never experienced, nor heard of.

Whenever I start up my laptop(Windows Vista Home Premium SP1), it starts popping up 'Windows Explorer has stopped working', after about a little over 3-4seconds, it closes, and another pop up follows: 'Windows Explorer is restarting..', then not responding, and it continues in a loop, repeated motion. A Vista help center comes up, and tells me that this error is caused by a program by the name of 'PowerCinema by Phoenix Technologies'. With this, i'm unable to even start up my Start Menu - thus, unable to start up Command Prompt, to try out some commands which might fix the problems - which was recommended by the Vista Help Center - Built into Vista OS's.

Anyone got any solutions? I'm currently unable to use that computer, as it doesn't allow me to run even Command Prompt, with that continuous popping up. It seems like some kind of virus, but i'm not too sure. I've reformatted it to 2 days before, when my computer was still running perfectly fine(on the surface at least), to no avail.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lalalakid (Sep 23, 2008)

BUMP. Anyone help?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

You re-formatted and re-installed Vista just 2 days ago... and are still having the exact same issue?

Can you boot into SAFEMODE?

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## lalalakid (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh, sorry. Not Reformat, System Restored to two days ago(when it seems it was working perfectly fine, on the surface at least), to no avail.

I did boot into Safe Mode, but that error still came up. Doesn't seem like a Registry Problem, because i've used RegistryFix6 to clear up, problem still persist.


----------



## Bahamas (Sep 25, 2008)

try starting IE in safemode:

Start/AllPrograms/Accessories/System Tools/Internet Explorer (no add-ons)

if this works then u have an add-on thaz causing the problem


----------



## telwat (Jun 20, 2008)

lalalakid said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've recently encountered a problem which i've never experienced, nor heard of.
> 
> ...


You can try out commands or run programs in Taskmanager. First stop Explorer.


----------



## lalalakid (Sep 23, 2008)

Bahamas said:


> try starting IE in safemode:
> 
> Start/AllPrograms/Accessories/System Tools/Internet Explorer (no add-ons)
> 
> if this works then u have an add-on thaz causing the problem


It appears upon starting of my Computer, not upon starting IE.



> You can try out commands or run programs in Taskmanager. First stop Explorer.


Nope. It starts to not respond to Ctrl + Alt + Delete as well.


----------



## telwat (Jun 20, 2008)

Try Ctrl + Shift + Esc or rightclick Taskbar.
Boot up in "Safemote with Command prompt".
Boot up in Repair and do a System Restore


----------



## lalalakid (Sep 23, 2008)

System Restored to two days before, when it appeared to be working fine, to no avail.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Instead of system restore - choose the system repair option. This will not affect your personal files.

JC

.


----------

